# What motor?



## stephen5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all

Ive been trying to find a good cheap(if possible!)motor for a water turbine project ive been planning,ive been looking at ebay uk but i just dont know which to look for?

I am sure its DC but i just dont want to buy something that is gutless! im looking for something that will kick out atleast 1kw+ and id be prepared to build a dual system, of say,two 500w and if i find the right motors i could eventually add more linked together(if thats possible)??

The reason is i have a stream right next to the house, and i have been checking its potential and in normal weather it will need alittle tweeking! but as standard in drizzle! its very very promising!!!!strong torrent!!!

i have yet to see it in proper rain! but if drizzle is anything to go by then it should produce a good amount of power!!(and considering in most scottish winters its raining everyday and allot in summer then its a viable option)

my aim would be to be off grid !with a combo of energy options(solar,wind etc)

i will start with batterys and use inverters to use the power i make, but im looking at running the house with either the water or a combo(i wish

if anyone has a good suggestion of motors which will do the job either in single or dual++ configuration then give me a shout..
also how would i join several motors together on the same turbine rig i.e what type of electrical splitter equipment would i need? resulting in a combined wattage etc

i.e splitters/fusing/breakers/converters/etc etc

sorry for asking so many questions but i have really caught this home energy bug and im just itching to get building once ive recovered from my hospital op which has slowed me down !!!pilonidal!!!not good!!!actually a pain in the ****!!

thanks guys
oh and the genny didnt work!!! so i will do the light bulb trick soon and send alittle power back into it! i will win!!

would a blower motor for a car have any use or washing machine motors or a standard alt from a car(i know of the recoiling tech)but would a standard hold any use(not in normal weather but in rain the rpms might reach enough power)but i guess i really need something that can do all conditions without overstretching its max load!! so geared maybe?

i have everything else to build the water turbine but the motor and electrical stuff(inverter etc)so im desparate to find the right goods for the job..

i should be able to get a good flow with alittle work but i may need to somehow either control the flow in high current or find a motor that can handle every speed and regulate it without overcharge problems with batterys!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

why go DC when you don't have to? :dunno:

how are you utilizing the stream (water wheel, screw, savonius, submerged vs semi-submerged, )?

first tho... how much 'head' do you have?


----------



## stephen5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi
headwise the stream is around 3ft across and runs downhill at nearly 45 degrees and down through the woods and into the sea!

as for volume,undammed it would fill a 5L bucket in about 1-2mins but dammed i can get it to fill in less than 30 seconds and in drizzle id say seconds and maybe about 20 seconds undammed!

i that makes sense

im going via the waterwheel method (old and testedusing a bladed wheel not paddle as the water could rip the paddles off when it rains so im going for a more sturdy method!.

because the stream is of less power in normal weather im going to create a drop and dam system with either a tube at the top centre for more acurate aim or a V shape!

but im open to more acurate and better methods

why is dc not the better option?is it to do with brushes as i want to avoid those for maintainace issuesa pain changing after afew months

cheers guys


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

look at yard sales for old electric mowers and treadmills. Thats what I am planning on using with minimal supply. If u can get 100 w per hr to charge batts 24/7/365, youve made alot of free power.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a site I found while looking for wind gennies. He has a hydro motor system, which only needs your water wheel. www.hurricanepower.com


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

To give you a rough estimate, there's 746 watts in 1 HP. 

I'm no hydro engineer but your volume sounds kind of low. My creek out back has 20 times that volume when it's in the dry season and over 50,000 liters per minute in the spring or after a heavy rain. I don't have much head so I couldn't even run something unless it's toward that latter number.


----------



## stephen5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

judging on that calculation of horsepower i have a good flow of more than 1hp but i will need abit of time to recover before i can run better tests

unless i sneek off without the misses seeinglol

i didnt find this motor on that site mate could you link me?or suggest a type i should be looking for


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

From: http://greenterrafirma.com/wordpress/dc-wind-turbine-motors-on-ebay-beware/

You will want to get the highest power motor with the lowest RPM-required to generate that power. The "wheel" that will spin in the water needs to be very small for the highest speed at the shaft.

Using a power-transmission-system (like a bicycle chain and gears) could create more power from the DC-motor, but, there will be parasitic-power-loss through the use of mechanical-devices ..


----------



## stephen5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

cheers guys

now i just have to filter through ebay for a good motor and avoid all the jargon and speel!

trouble is they all know what there good for these daysdammit!!

thanks again folks

now i just have to find one as i have the funds ready and waiting i just need the right motor


----------



## stephen5000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all

after a good hunt i found a motor and began building my turbine (******* style)
i welded two bike wheels together and put to work making the paddles.
after abit of work i lowered the turbine into place and ran a test.

the rain came in force and shut me down,the struts gave out at the welds and i have had to begin stage 2 of the build but i should be up and running again soon with a stronger system and more improved paddles.

but i was for a short time producing volts even though it wasnt big volts..
and i have a leisure battery connected to a solar controller and an LED lighting system for a load but i feel its not a good load choice as they are low powered lights so i may connect a better load after stage 2 is in place!

thanks again folks and i will keep you informed

DIYfreenergy - Home


----------

